# Unisaw- Check it out if your in the market for what could be a good deal (Indiana)



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

I would be all over it if they where able to crate and ship it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Three more days to go. That probably not be the ending price.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice saw


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought one just like it from Craigslist…


----------

